# Apparently im stupid. How do i send friend request?



## Gmork (Sep 15, 2017)

Sometimes i find sso a bit confusing.
These are one of those times. Id think i can go to a members profile where id find a SEND FRIEND REQUEST button but nope. Cant find it for the life of me. I just want to make some fwienndsss


----------



## technomancer (Sep 19, 2017)

The new software doesn't support the idea of "friends", you can just follow other users. I do think there are addons for this, so if you guys want the feature you could probably ask Alex to include it.


----------



## marcwormjim (Sep 20, 2017)

That's one way of turning down friendship


----------

